
Samsung Galaxy S4 – hardware from Samsung with Google’s latest software - CrazedGeek
https://plus.google.com/111395306401981598462/posts/KLkxZvPhdWw
======
jff
"Google's take on Android"?

Don't they mean just "Android"? Because the shit that comes on a regular S4 is
"Samsung's take on Android", no matter how Samsung would prefer to define
things.

~~~
cryptoz
No, they mean Google's take. AOSP is Android, the Nexus experience that is
shipping on the N4, the new S4, etc is "Google's take".

~~~
wmf
What's the difference between AOSP and the Nexus experience?

~~~
shitlord
google apps come by default, which you'd normally call "bloatware"

~~~
untog
I'm not sure it's fair to call the base Google apps like Gmail and Maps
"bloatware".

~~~
shitlord
Well, some of them are not actually bloat for most people (because some of
them like Gmail are actually useful). But nobody I know uses G+ or the Movies
app (this one requires you to pay, which is a lot like the typical Norton
"bloat").

For Nexus devices, it's not as bad as the crapware that comes with a typical
phone. You can still remove/disable apps. I had an old Samsung Galaxy phone
where you couldn't even remove some of the garbage that came with the phone
(some app about the Inception movie, Facebook, etc.)

------
mtgx
They really need to make it a "Google program" of some sort, where _any_
manufacturer can do this with their smartphone models (while respecting
Google's strict guidelines of course). They'd basically be Chromebooks for
Android.

~~~
bede
This. I'm surprised that it's taken Google this long to get around to it.

I just hope the network operators actually bother to sell these devices... For
reasons I fail to comprehend, EE, the largest network in the UK, still refuses
to sell the flagship Nexus 4, or indeed any phone that ships with a non-
mutilated version of (stock) Android.

Edit: I suppose it's because the device is such good value on the Play Store
that EE wouldn't be able to make a worthwhile margin on their contracts while
appearing vaguely competitive.

~~~
untog
_For reasons I fail to comprehend, EE, the largest network in the UK, still
refuses to sell the flagship Nexus 4_

Because there is next to no market for it. People who are not developers are
not aware of 'stock', and don't care. People who are developers will just buy
from the Play Store.

~~~
bede
Fair, although this is not simply some geeky dev device. Apart from the poor
camera, it is a remarkable phone for the money (in some contrast with this
S4!) and I suspect that it is primarily Google's lack of marketing that has
prevented it from going mainstream. LG has struggled to keep up with demand
for these phones as it is.

------
fein
Hilarious moment in the session when he announces the GS4.

"Here's the Samsung Galaxy S4, its a great phone, and you can get it for $650
on the Play store!"

...crickets.

~~~
BaconJuice
haha yea I noticed that too. Must have been very awkward for him.

------
veeti
This is amazing news. The S4 has amazing hardware but the Samsung stock
software is absolutely terrible in almost every aspect.

------
jimmar
I have an S4. Does anybody know if I'll be able to remove Samsung's software
and go completely google? I'd be happy to ditch touchwiz and the junk Samsung
put on the phone to get the full Google/Android experience.

~~~
tuananh
you could flash a new rom. it's rather easy.

~~~
jimmar
I don't just want any old rom. I want the one Google is using for its version
of the S4. Is this likely to be available? (Apologies if this is basic stuff
for the Android experts--I'm still figuring things out.)

~~~
mekpro
It's possible. At first you'll have to make your device's bootloader unlocked,
this is the hardest step of all since the method to do this is different to
each variant of device and usually require root access. The second step is
installing a recovery ROM which will allow you to install custom ROM. Finally,
you find the custom ROM that suits your need and install it. Cyanogen Mod and
AOSP provide almost if not the same as pure Google experience. Please note
that S4 is very new so custom ROM may not be perfectly stable yet. You should
find more information at forum xda-developers where developers are actively
work on it.

------
laacz
Isn't this just a way to reassure customers, that there are no problems
between Google and Samsung?

Also, I am huge fan of Nexus softkeys, which move as I rotate screen and are
not physical. And how about softkeys other than home? Back is on the wrong
side (well, wrong is opposite of what i've used to), and second is context
sensitive menu.

------
mekpro
I'm still worried. The Nexus way had invented 'no-physical-button' experience
for 2 generations. Now, with Galaxy Nexus S4, will we have the physical button
back again ? Will this cause fragmentation in android ecosystem ?

------
maskedinvader
does this mean stock android will eventually get to use the smart gesture and
motion features of S4 ? I would hope Samsung has contributed their code and
future iterations of similar hardware will be supported in android ! for once
let there be a good marriage between competition and a common open mobile
operating system (aka Android) amongst manufacturers

------
julianozen
It's interesting how with each nexus, samaungs brand gets stronger.

Google Nexus S, Google Galaxy Nexus, now Samsung Galaxy S4 with stock Android

------
mikevm
Damnit. Makes me regret buying a Nexus 4 two months ago.

------
intactfile
great news!

------
recoiledsnake
Does Google make any money by selling this or is it just Samsung? Does this
mean no new Nexus phone for Google I/O?

And Motorola continues to bleed a ton of money.

~~~
gurkendoktor
Not only Motorola, but probably also HTC, LG, ASUS and whoever else is/was
trying to sell Android phones. I honestly don't get it - do they want to
actively kill off internal competition among Android manufacturers?

------
dtrizzle
Too expensive. For $649, get an iPhone.

~~~
maskedinvader
sure if the following features are not important to you, 1080p display,
removable battery, expandable memory slot, NFC, new touchscreen tech allowing
you to use the screen with gloves, optional wireless charging and arguably the
most popular mobile operating system

edit: removed ' future updates ' as a differentiating feature since iPhone has
the same guarantee

~~~
pyre

      | guaranteed updates for the near future
    

Don't iPhone users get iOS updates? How is 'OS updates' a differentiating
feature?

~~~
maskedinvader
You are correct, I think I got a little carried away :)

